# Arabian Ranches



## amylaughton (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi All,
My husband and I are moving to Arabian Ranches in Feb - Just wondered what its like ?
Thanks
Amy


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Strange question...have you not had a look around when you've chosen where to live ??


----------



## amylaughton (Jan 11, 2011)

Lenochka said:


> Strange question...have you not had a look around when you've chosen where to live ??


No as its a company property - thanks for your help


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Do you know which area within the Ranches you are going to?


----------



## amylaughton (Jan 11, 2011)

Ogri750 said:


> Do you know which area within the Ranches you are going to?


Hi, Al Reem 3 - I think 
Thanks for your help
Amy


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

A colleague of mine used to live in that area. It's not bad. You will have to drive for shopping, versus walking. The shopping center is decent too. Overall it's a quiet family area with easy access to Emirates Road towards the airport.


----------



## momo007 (Jan 12, 2011)

amylaughton said:


> Hi, Al Reem 3 - I think
> Thanks for your help
> Amy


I live in Arabian Ranches in Mirador. You will love the community as it is very peaceful and may remind you of your place back home.


----------



## hubbly_bubbly (Oct 17, 2010)

Is there anyone who lives in the AR and doesn't like it... or has major issues with certain parts and if you don't mind expanding on why please? (Any area within, will do.)

Kind thanks in advance.


----------



## momo007 (Jan 12, 2011)

you may rarely find someone who lives in AR and doesnt like it. Firstly, this was one of the very first communities to be developed and finished amidst the dubai boom. Which means that this is one of the earliest settled communities filled with people. You will find people of many nationalities here. 

The only reason why people probably wouldnt like it is for silly reasons like:

its too far? i dont think so as you need a car for almost everything here in dubai.

its a bit in the jungle side? it is peaceful and its the recession that makes you feel like you are moving to a place far away. in times to come, there will be huge developments that should be finished around here. 

ah, global village is next door lol 

if your house is situated next to the mosque, then you may be given an early wake up call in the morning.

well, none the less, i dont think you could dislike this place. atleast it has people living here  not like other 'new' developments in Dubai.

Sports city next door is not liked because it is about 80% vacant. Lagoons and Al Barari are the same and they actually seem far away as they arent much of a community. International city and academic city attract people for similar reasons sports city does, Low rent. But again, thats because of hardly any occupancy. hence why, not preferred.


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

momo007 said:


> you may rarely find someone who lives in AR and doesnt like it. Firstly, this was one of the very first communities to be developed and finished amidst the dubai boom. Which means that this is one of the earliest settled communities filled with people. You will find people of many nationalities here.
> 
> The only reason why people probably wouldnt like it is for silly reasons like:
> 
> ...


Absolutely ...

The only reason we moved away was the size of the unit vs price .... We had a 2 Brm + Study "dog box" in Palmera 2, then moved to Falcon City just up the road past Global Village with a 3 Brm villa at easily double the size ...... with everything + maids + drivers room and 2 lock up garages for 30 grand a year less !

It's a no brainer !


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I have been in AR for 3 years and have no real plans to move away from there


----------



## amylaughton (Jan 11, 2011)

Ogri750 said:


> Do you know which area within the Ranches you are going to?


Hi....

We are all moved in now but still feeling a bit lost .... whats best to get to know people who live in the area ? 
Is there a gym / coffee morning ? 
X


----------



## CrowdedHouse (Feb 22, 2011)

There is a social group for ladies, I think it's called Ranches Ladies. I don't live there but know some that do. There are also a couple of playgroups in the area if you have children.


----------

